# Shockwave Flash plugin crash all the time



## maswad (Sep 10, 2004)

I am not sure if this is were i need to be asking this question
my Shockwave Flash plugin crash all the time in Google Chrome? is there any thing i can do to fix this problem 
thank you


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

In google chrome type into your address bar chrome://plugins & hit enter. Next click on the details button in the upper right corner & copy & paste all the details for adobe flash player into your next post.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Manually update / reinstall Flash.

If it's only occurring in Chrome, there is most likely another bug in Chrome. In which case, update Chrome.


----------



## maswad (Sep 10, 2004)

Here the information you asked for
Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer
This plugin allows you to securely access other computers that have been shared with you. To use this plugin you must first install the Chrome Remote Desktop webapp.
Name:	Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer
Description:	This plugin allows you to securely access other computers that have been shared with you. To use this plugin you must first install the Chrome Remote Desktop webapp.
Version:	
Location:	internal-remoting-viewer
Type:	PPAPI (out-of-process)
Disable
MIME types:	
MIME type	Description	File extensions
application/vnd.chromium.remoting-viewer 
.
Disable Always allowed
Foxit Reader Plugin for Mozilla - Version: 2.2.4.903
Foxit Reader Plug-In For Firefox and Netscape
Name:	Foxit Reader Plugin for Mozilla
Description:	Foxit Reader Plug-In For Firefox and Netscape
Version:	2.2.4.903
Location:	C:\PROGRAM FILES\FOXIT SOFTWARE\FOXIT READER\plugins\npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll
Type:	NPAPI
Disable
MIME types:	
MIME type	Description	File extensions
application/pdf	Acrobat Portable Document Format	
.pdf
application/vnd.fdf 
Disable Always allowed
Widevine Content Decryption Module - Version: 1.4.6.703
Enables Widevine licenses for playback of HTML audio/video content. (version: 1.4.6.703)
Name:	Widevine Content Decryption Module
Description:	Enables Widevine licenses for playback of HTML audio/video content. (version: 1.4.6.703)
Version:	1.4.6.703
Location:	C:\Users\Wade Mason\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\WidevineCDM\1.4.6.703\_platform_specific\win_x86\widevinecdmadapter.dll
Type:	PPAPI (out-of-process)
Disable
MIME types:	
MIME type	Description	File extensions
application/x-ppapi-widevine-cdm	Widevine Content Decryption Module	
.
Disable Always allowed
Adobe Flash Player (2 files) - Version: 15.0.0.189
Shockwave Flash 15.0 r0
Name:	Shockwave Flash
Description:	Shockwave Flash 15.0 r0
Version:	15.0.0.189
Location:	C:\Users\Wade Mason\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\38.0.2125.104\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
Type:	PPAPI (out-of-process)
Disable
MIME types:	
MIME type	Description	File extensions
application/x-shockwave-flash	Shockwave Flash	
.swf
application/futuresplash	FutureSplash Player	
.spl
Name:	Shockwave Flash
Description:	Shockwave Flash 15.0 r0
Version:	15,0,0,152
Location:	C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_15_0_0_152.dll
Type:	NPAPI
Disable
MIME types:	
MIME type	Description	File extensions
application/x-shockwave-flash	Adobe Flash movie	
.swf
application/futuresplash	FutureSplash movie	
.spl
Disable Always allowed
Chrome PDF Viewer
Name:	Chrome PDF Viewer
Version:	
Location:	C:\Users\Wade Mason\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\38.0.2125.104\pdf.dll
Type:	PPAPI (in-process)
Disable
MIME types:	
MIME type	Description	File extensions
application/pdf	Portable Document Format	
.pdf
application/x-google-chrome-print-preview-pdf	Portable Document Format	
.pdf
Disable Always allowed
Native Client
Name:	Native Client
Version:	
Location:	C:\Users\Wade Mason\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\38.0.2125.104\internal-nacl-plugin
Type:	PPAPI (in-process)
Disable
MIME types:	
MIME type	Description	File extensions
application/x-nacl	Native Client Executable	
.
application/x-pnacl	Portable Native Client Executable	
.
Disable Always allowed
Windows Media Player - Version: 1.0.0.8
np-mswmp
Name:	Microsoft® Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
Description:	np-mswmp
Version:	1.0.0.8
Location:	C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\np-mswmp.dll
Type:	NPAPI
Disable
MIME types:	
MIME type	Description	File extensions
application/x-ms-wmp	np-mswmp	
.*
application/asx 
.*
video/x-ms-asf-plugin 
.*
application/x-mplayer2 
.*
video/x-ms-asf 
.asf	.asx	.*
video/x-ms-wm 
.wm	.*
audio/x-ms-wma 
.wma	.*
audio/x-ms-wax 
.wax	.*
video/x-ms-wmv 
.wmv	.*
video/x-ms-wvx 
.wvx	.*
Disable Always allowed
Microsoft Office - Version: 12.0.4518.1014
Office Plugin for Netscape Navigator
Name:	2007 Microsoft Office system
Description:	Office Plugin for Netscape Navigator
Version:	12.0.4518.1014
Location:	C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPOFF12.DLL
Type:	NPAPI
Disable
MIME types:	
MIME type	Description	File extensions
application/x-msoffice12	12.0.4518.1014	
.*
Disable Always allowed


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

It looks like google chrome is trying to use 2 versions of flash player at the same time. The one you want to use is built into the browser so you need to remove the flash player plugin. Go to add/remove programs & uninstall Adobe Flash Player Plugin. Then restart your computer & your problem should be solved.


----------



## maswad (Sep 10, 2004)

thank you for all your help


----------



## maswad (Sep 10, 2004)

after i did that and restart system and it is still acting up as it was before


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

There could be a program on your computer that's causing a conflict with google chrome. To find out download this Software Removal Tool from google. It will scan your computer for programs that can cause problems with google chrome & removes them.
https://www.google.com/chrome/srt/


----------

